# Daniel Fast 2018 And 2019



## Loving (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi all,

By chance, is anyone doing the Daniel Fast this year? My church is having 21 days of prayer and fasting starting January 7th and I feel led to do the Daniel Fast this year. It will be my first time fasting for so long as well as doing the Daniel Fast. I started this thread to see if anyone else here is doing this. We could encourage each other


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 3, 2018)

My husband and I are doing the fast this year.  We will start on Sunday which I believe is the 7th as well. 

I’ve already started cutting back on sweets and caffeine.   I’m prayerfully going to try to keep it simple.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 3, 2018)

This is my third year the last two years I tried 40 days and couldn’t make it.  

Last year our fast was right up until Easter and I learned not to go so long or so late.  This year I’m so excited as I believe I can finally get the fast right! 

No distractions.


----------



## Loving (Jan 3, 2018)

@Lymegreen What were your pitfalls? My biggest concern is the no sugar restriction. Sugar is in everything we consume these days....


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 3, 2018)

@Loving Pitfall? Hmm I think #1 would be trying to substitute foods I like.  This time there will be no subbing. 

#2 cravings.  Which of course is different from hunger.  It’s amazing how strongly our body try’s to get what it wants.

Sugar- caffeine will be hard but I’m using this week to taper down in an attempt to curve cravings.


----------



## Loving (Jan 3, 2018)

I have 2 client dinners this month as well . Talk about challenging....


----------



## Loving (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm all set for tomorrow. I decided to do a test run today. Let's just say this will take some getting used to...

I'm committed to this though and I'm excited for the great things God is going to do in me as well as the answers I will receive to my prayers.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 6, 2018)

Aw, I have to drop out before it even starts. I searched deep and I’m not sure I can make it   My husband will do it though and I prepare is meals.  

So, I’ll be reminded of my failure but, I’ll be looking for another time this year (probably 2 weeks) to due the fast.  

I just feel so burdened with my current responsibilities and feel I may crack?  Not sure if this the right time as my mind is already being tried.  ?


----------



## alex114 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have the feeling that I am being called to fast. I am not quite sure when or how, though. My sister did a 5 day Daniel Fast this week.


----------



## Loving (Jan 7, 2018)

Lymegreen said:


> Aw, I have to drop out before it even starts. I searched deep and I’m not sure I can make it   My husband will do it though and I prepare is meals.
> 
> So, I’ll be reminded of my failure but, I’ll be looking for another time this year (probably 2 weeks) to due the fast.
> 
> I just feel so burdened with my current responsibilities and feel I may crack?  Not sure if this the right time as my mind is already being tried.  ?


I don't know what's going on but this maybe the best time for you to fast. Perhaps you could try for a shorter length of time instead of 21 days? I pray you will find peace with your decision.


----------



## Loving (Jan 7, 2018)

alex114 said:


> I have the feeling that I am being called to fast. I am not quite sure when or how, though. My sister did a 5 day Daniel Fast this week.


That may be the Lord guiding you to fast. For me, I wanted something deeper this year and I felt the Lord leading me to do more than my regular one day or two day total fast. The Daniel Fast came to mind and I decided to research it. The more I read, the more scared I became but I sensed it was exactly what  I needed. I need to feed my faith and not my flesh. So here I am attempting to do a 21 day Daniel fast for the first time. With God's help I will make it and I'm sure you will too (whatever you decide to do).


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 7, 2018)

I made oatmeal for husband this morning.  He’s a stickler and last night I realized that we (him and I) have a different approach with the foods we would eat.  
I would put cinnamon and nuts and call it done, while he refused the nuts or fruit.  

I think of the fast as restricting foods as a way to get closer to The spirit of God.  But, he seems to feel that he should add a suffering element.   

I think my timing needs to be a little different from his because I refuse to make food (or lack there of) the center of my fast.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 7, 2018)

I lan to check in though because I want to support you in this.   I was planning to put 2-3 things up before him and set aside time to study the Bible and set aside time to talk and pray.   

I’d like to learn of the power of your fast as motivation.


----------



## Loving (Jan 7, 2018)

Lymegreen said:


> I made oatmeal for husband this morning.  He’s a stickler and last night I realized that we (him and I) have a different approach with the foods we would eat.
> I would put cinnamon and nuts and call it done, while he refused the nuts or fruit.
> 
> I think of the fast as restricting foods as a way to get closer to The spirit of God.  But, he seems to feel that he should add a suffering element.
> ...


He's really strict with it. Wow.

 I understand where you are coming from. It's easy to obsess over the food aspect and neglect the spiritual aspect of the fast. If you see that the spiritual would suffer because of the physical, I can see why you'd rather do it another time.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

I think once things are less in flux for me (between interviews and travel and conference planning at my law school, this is a time of great movement), I'll receive a clearer answer @Loving 
Can you tell me more about your experience with the Daniel Fast so far? How is it going in terms of your ability to live as you usually do?


----------



## Loving (Jan 7, 2018)

@alex114 today is my first day so it's too early to tell. It's been good so far though. I grocery shopped during the week and meal prepped yesterday. I made a batch of curried beans as well as some baked oatmeal (no sugar, unsweetened almond milk). Today I made some red bean stew and brown rice. I should therefore have enough meals to last me until Thursday at least.

I tend to binge watch Netflix and as such I have decided to give that up during these 21 days as well. I will use the time to feed my spirit by studying the Bible as well as reading faith based literature.

I will have more to say about my experience later this week as I juggle work and home demands as well as the gym. I will use this thread to post about my experience so that others can be helped as well.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks so much for doing this, you're already helping us! 
That all sounds delicious! Also, please do let us know which faith-based books catch your eye. I would like to start reading more modern, substantive Christian literature. @Loving


----------



## Loving (Jan 7, 2018)

Right now I'm reading The Circle Maker by Mark Batterson. Someone in this forum mentioned it last week (I don't remember the poster's name) but it's very good so far. It's about praying about your biggest dreams and greatest fears.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Jan 7, 2018)

This sounds great. I am going to read more into it.


----------



## Loving (Jan 8, 2018)

*Day 1 Recap*
It went better than I expected. My first meal was at around 1.30 (had  baked oatmeal with 1/2 banana). I then had some pineapple chunks around 4 and then had my dinner at 6.30 (red bean stew and brown rice). Aunt Flow came yesterday so I went to bed pretty early but did some reading before doing so. I woke up around 2.30a.m. and prayed for a bit then went back to sleep. On to Day 2!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice thread @Loving. I want to do this as well but only for 10 days starting on Thursday January 18th through the 27th, so I can finish when you all are finishing. I have so many massage clients before this and will need the energy for them. 

I will cut off doing any client massage for these 10 days of course. Lord help me commit to this commitment. I need to make myself accountable, hence the reason for marking my spot here now. This is so timely because I was actually thinking about doing 10 days of this fast this month.


----------



## Loving (Jan 8, 2018)

@Aggie Great! Looking forward to your posts here!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2018)

Loving said:


> @Aggie Great! Looking forward to your posts here!


@Loving

Thanks sis. I am so glad I wandered over here.


----------



## Loving (Jan 9, 2018)

*Day 2 Recap*
Spiritual - I had to dig deep yesterday. I was moody and cranky. I believe it was due to a combination of Aunt Flo plus the spiritual aspect of the flesh dying. I got up early and had my devotions and fed my spirit by listening to worship music (I normally do that) but also listened to a few youtube videos on the benefits of fasting. I watched one by Myles Munroe which he recorded back in 2012 I believe. At the time of the recording, he and his wife were doing a 21 day total fast - meaning no food , just water and herbal tea. He said that fasting helped him to be spiritually effective. He also noted that he needed to fast because when he sat down with the government leaders who were seeking advice from him, he needed to give them solid, godly advice. Here is the link for those who are interested

 - 
Physical - my taste buds haven't yet gotten accustomed to no sugar. As a result, I hardly ate my baked oatmeal yesterday. I was therefore hungry for most of the morning. I kept reminding myself of this article I read - https://daniel-fast.com/food-faith-daniel-fast/ - Food vs Faith. I kept reminding myself that the aim is not to have a full stomach, its to draw closer to God. I stuck it out and now I'm on to Day 3!


----------



## Loving (Jan 9, 2018)

For those who don't know about the Daniel Fast, this website might help. https://daniel-fast.com/


----------



## Loving (Jan 10, 2018)

*Day 3 Recap*
Yesterday was rough!!! I had to remind myself that food wouldn't make it better. I worked out in the morning (CrossFit) and I guess that helped to drain my energy. Headaches, stomach burn, grogginess coupled with being slammed with work contributed to my low feeling. I didn't get to have my quiet time in the morning and even though I felt wiped out after a long day, I spent some time with God in the evening. I also spent a few minutes praying in the bathroom during the afternoon to ask God to help me through and He did!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2018)

Loving said:


> *Day 3 Recap*
> Yesterday was rough!!! I had to remind myself that food wouldn't make it better. I worked out in the morning (CrossFit) and I guess that helped to drain my energy. Headaches, stomach burn, grogginess coupled with being slammed with work contributed to my low feeling. I didn't get to have my quiet time in the morning and even though I felt wiped out after a long day, I spent some time with God in the evening. I also spent a few minutes praying in the bathroom during the afternoon to ask God to help me through and He did!


Congrats for holding on hon. You are doing just fine. Day 3 is normally the hardest for me also. I will start weaning myself on Monday so that when next Wednesday comes, it should be a tiny bit easier - I hope.


----------



## Loving (Jan 11, 2018)

*Day 4 Recap*
I think I've turned a corner. Yesterday was a good day. No headaches, no lack of energy, no weak feeling whatsoever. I have hunger pangs sometimes but that's the point right? I'm looking forward to the weekend when I can really spend some time with God.

I'm still reading The Circle Maker. What a great book! Its really opened my eyes to the true power of prayer.


----------



## Loving (Jan 12, 2018)

*Day 5*
The devil is attacking me and DH spiritually. 3 major bad things happened this week but I'm not giving up. That's what the devil wants but my GOD is GREATER!!!!!!! I'm already victorious and I'm willing to go through the process to become stronger and victorious.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 12, 2018)

Loving said:


> *Day 5*
> The devil is attacking me and DH spiritually. 3 major bad things happened this week but I'm Inot giving up. That's what the devil wants but my GOD is GREATER!!!!!!! I'm already victorious and I'm willing to go through the process to become stronger and victorious.



Don't give up.  The devil is just mad.  Keep pushing.  You got this and God has you.


----------



## Loving (Jan 12, 2018)

@mrselle Thanks for your encouraging words!


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 13, 2018)

Thursday I got a voicemail message: A courtesy call from York county gas, tell me that my gas will be turned of due to non payment. 

The problem was this is from the house that we moved out of last June!  I forgot to take the bill out of our name! 

I called first thing Friday and explained my situation.  After digging up the phone recordings, the gas company decided that we were responsible for the bill $400.

So, I emailed old management company and included the gas ledger showing all of the details and asked them for help.

1. response was they couldn't help us. 
2. response...current tenant went to the gas company and PAID the bill and had the account switched over to their name! 

This took 1 day!!!  We were mentally preparing ourselves to pay the bill due to our error in not closing the account. 

But, I believe God intervened here!  My husband is fasting and praying not even about this! because it was so sudden. 

Just want to keep you encourage.   God can touch the hearts of others on your behalf. 

Stay strong!


----------



## Loving (Jan 13, 2018)

@Lymegreen what a great testimony! Yes, I  believe that God is moving in our situation even now!


----------



## Loving (Jan 13, 2018)

*Day 6 Recap
*
I managed to leave work on time yesterday. It was a rough week workwise (plus with the other bad news) but God has been helping me through. I think I've gottten used to being hungry most times but that's ok. It's a matter of food vs faith and I choose faith.


----------



## Loving (Jan 14, 2018)

*Day 7 Recap*
Yesterday went fairly well but by 3p.m. I was spent. The pressures of the week caught up with me and by the time I was finished cleaning I was so tired. I had some leftover salad from the evening before so I just had that for my dinner and turned in early. I spent some time in the Bible and in prayer earlier in the day to strengthen my faith. I also discovered a new song which speaks to the grandeur and majesty of God. I played it abut 25 times yesterday! It was that good! Hope it blesses you as much it blessed me:


----------



## Loving (Jan 15, 2018)

*Day 8 Recap*
Yesterday was rough and was filled with gut wrenching cries and depression. I'm still sticking with the fast though, as hard as it currently is emotionally.


----------



## Laela (Jan 15, 2018)

Stay encouraged, @Loving ... Fasting is a sacrifice that doesn't go unrewarded!   The distractions  will come  in  all forms, like a phone call during a time you're  reading or praying at a spiritually critical time, but stay focused on God. He'll see you through. In terms if food, you may try drinking lots of warm water (You can add some ACV if you like) when the hunger pangs attack, and limiting non-prescribed meds. If you get a headache, massage sides of your temple with Vicks, for example. A quick prayer during the attacks each day helps. Stay encouraged,  and continue to praise Almighty God  in all things, even the bad. I'm  sure you'll  experience one good  thing each day- so focus on the good things. Blessings to you, and all who are fasting this season. 
I plan to fast with the church I'm attending next week.


----------



## Loving (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the encouragement @Laela .


----------



## Loving (Jan 15, 2018)

My sister just sent me this verse (Hebrews 10 v 35 - 39) to encourage me :

35 So do not throw away this confident trust in the Lord. Remember the great reward it brings you!
36 *Patient endurance is what you need now, so that you will continue to do God’s will. Then you will receive all that he has promised.*
37 “For in just a little while, the Coming One will come and not delay.
38 And my righteous ones will live by faith.  But I will take no pleasure in anyone who turns away.”
39 But we are not like those who turn away from God to their own destruction. We are the faithful ones, whose souls will be saved.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello Everyone. I would like to join this challenge. I am starting a modified Daniel fast tomorrow for 21 days. I say modified because I have IBS and have to watch how I eat, so I sometimes substitute foods. For example I allow myself 12 grain bread, but not white bread. 

Two years ago I did a modified DF fast for 40 days where I stuck to the official recipes (the Lord really spoke to me during that time); however, I tried to fast just before Christmas this year and lasted only 21 days. I feel like I failed in achieving my goal, but the Lord is nudging me to try again.

I am committing to:
- reducing time spent watching TV
- increasing time spent on bible stories with my daughter 
- daily praise and worship using YTube
- increase my time in the Word
- revisiting a few sermons by Dr Munroe on career and marriage 

I felt compelled to come in to his forum tonight and now I know why. I am looking forward to sharing and learning from you.


----------



## Loving (Jan 16, 2018)

@sky035 God is amazing isn't he?! I look forward to reading about your experiences.


----------



## Loving (Jan 16, 2018)

*Day 9 Recap
*
After a rough day 8, day 9 went a little better. The flesh reared its ugly head in the mid morning. One of my managers really upset me at work (she doesn't handle stress well and in turn stresses out those around her). I didn't handle it well initially but reminded myself to pray and calm myself down. By the time I had my scheduled meeting with her, I was much calmer and receptive. Fasting tends to show us our weak areas- I don't look at it as failures, I look at it for areas for improvement and growth.

Reflecting on the 9 days so far, I'm glad I undertook this challenge. I was scared and worried that I wouldn't make it but thanks be to God, I'm making it with His help. He has pointed out strongholds and potential hinderances to my blessings and I've been taking them to Him in prayer. I've always been sensitive to the Holy Spirit but I've seen Him reveal himself in new ways since I began this fast.

I've already decided that I will be doing this again before the year is out.


----------



## Loving (Jan 17, 2018)

*Day 10 Recap*
Hard to believe that as I am typing this, I'm halfway through the fast. All praises be to God! I've been tried and tested at work with immense workload but I'm taking it in strides. Tomorrow I will have a true test as I have a client breakfast, lunch and dinner. I'll pray about it tonight and ask the Lord to give me strength to remain true to this fast.


----------



## Loving (Jan 17, 2018)

For those who may discover this thread later, here is a great resource with good devotionals for each day of the fast - https://www.jentezenfranklin.org/tags/fasting

There are also some great articles on the site - https://www.jentezenfranklin.org/fastingpdf


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2018)

First day down but looks like I may only make it to 7 days. My job as a massage therapist makes it very difficult to fast longer than that unless I actually take the time off. Working for myself does not make that very feasible at the moment so I will do the best I can for these 7 days.

@Loving, you are so helpful. Thank you for diligently posting your updates.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 17, 2018)

My Fiancé and I are doing the Daniel Fast with our Church right now. Day 10
Usually I’m no good until the 4th or 5th Day but I’ve been in a really great place physically. 
Spiritually I’m praying, trusting and having faith in God for something major in my life and of course challenges are coming to interfere. The DF is helping to remind me to stay focused on God and away from the obstacles.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 17, 2018)

Loving said:


> *Day 10 Recap*
> Hard to believe that as I am typing this, I'm halfway through the fast. All praises be to God! I've been tried and tested at work with immense workload but I'm taking it in strides. Tomorrow I will have a true test as I have a client breakfast, lunch and dinner. I'll pray about it tonight and ask the Lord to give me strength to remain true to this fast.


@Loving  I am at a 2 day conference and focused on what I can have rather than what is offered.  I’ve come too far to let food get in my way. 
For breakfast I had a fresh fruit salad ( I love how sweet fruit taste when you haven’t been eating sugar). I brought a small bag of almonds (raw) for snack and for lunch I had a nice big salad with vinegar and oil, mixed vegetables and more fruit! I was quite satisfied and didn’t feel deprived at all. 
You’re going to be so proud of yourself tomorrow night when you make it through this challenge! I have one more day at the conferance and I’ll be thinking of you and praying for you to have strength. We’ve got this!


----------



## Loving (Jan 18, 2018)

destinyseeker said:


> @Loving  I am at a 2 day conference and focused on what I can have rather than what is offered.  I’ve come too far to let food get in my way.
> For breakfast I had a fresh fruit salad ( I love how sweet fruit taste when you haven’t been eating sugar). I brought a small bag of almonds (raw) for snack and for lunch I had a nice big salad with vinegar and oil, mixed vegetables and more fruit! I was quite satisfied and didn’t feel deprived at all.
> You’re going to be so proud of yourself tomorrow night when you make it through this challenge! I have one more day at the conferance and I’ll be thinking of you and praying for you to have strength. We’ve got this!


I held strong! It wasn't even tempted even though there were eggs, bacon, pancakes, pastries and freshly squeezed juice. I had some fruits and nuts for breakfast. For lunch I had a chicken salad, without the chicken. I ordered balsamic vinegar dressing with it but they didn't have any so I just ate it plain. I also turned down the complimentary ice cream cone that was offered. I didn't want to announce to the table that I was on the Daniel Fast so they just automatically assumed that I was being a diva and teased me quite a bit about it. They even said they couldn't wait to hear what my order will be at dinner later. I will report tomorrow about their reaction at dinner


----------



## Loving (Jan 18, 2018)

*Day 11 Recap*
It was another long day at work but I ended the day in prayer and study of the word. I'm currently in the book of 1 Kings and one verse particularly jumped out at me. In 1 Kings 8 v 58, Solomon asked God for the desire to do his will in everything. That's my heart's cry today...Lord give me the desire to do your will in *everything*.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm glad I was led to this thread. I've been wanting to fast but was trying to figure out how. I have a medical condition and I work on my feet all day so I'm trying to fast in a safe way.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm on the Daniel fast too with my church! Ours is 12 days. It ends tomorrow. Last year it was almost 3 weeks and landed on my birthday. I was tempted to drink and eat the chocolate cake that my brother gave me but I stayed firm. After each fast my church does a laying on of the hands ceremony to release the blessings that you've been praying for during the fast. I like how the fast is in the beginning of the year because it sets the tone on how you  should be eating for the remainder of the year. I carry around snacks with me to keep away hunger pangs. My favorites are fruits, apples with almond butter, raisins, peanuts, almonds, brown rice cakes, popcorn, and hummus with carrots and peppers.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2018)

Day 2 down. Today was much easier than yesterday. I spent more time in the Word today as well so I know that has a lot to do with it. I only had an apple with a handful of mixed nuts earlier today and this afternoon I had a light salad - no breakfast. Thank You Lord for bringing me through day 2.


----------



## Loving (Jan 19, 2018)

*Day 12 Recap*
Dinner was easier than I expected. I spoke to one of the waitresses before my clients arrived and asked her for the vegan option on the menu and simply ordered that. For the appetizer, I ordered a strawberry spinach salad with no dressing and no cheese. I also skipped desert. Can't wait for this evening to spend some time with God. I'm mentally exhausted from this work week.


----------



## Loving (Jan 20, 2018)

*Day 13 Recap*
I was so mentally drained from my work week. Additionally in the back of my mind I keep wondering if this is worth it spiritually as I'm not seeing the breakthroughs I've been praying about. I believe this is the devil's trick though and I have to keep strong during the remainder of the fast. One of the things I have been praying about is consistency in my quiet time and and I'm pleased to say I have seen improvement so far.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 20, 2018)

Loving said:


> *Day 13 Recap*
> I was so mentally drained from my work week. Additionally in the back of my mind I keep wondering if this is worth it spiritually as I'm not seeing the breakthroughs I've been praying about. I believe this is the devil's trick though and I have to keep strong during the remainder of the fast. One of the things I have been praying about is consistency in my quiet time and and I'm pleased to say I have seen improvement so far.



Stay strong....write all the things that you have then read them back to yourself.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 21, 2018)

Does anyone here keep a prayer journal? Someone told me about it years ago but I never started one.

Status report: I'm still studying up on fasting. Came across Isaiah 58 and I'm going to meditate on it and start a prayer journal.


----------



## Loving (Jan 21, 2018)

janiebaby said:


> Does anyone here keep a prayer journal? Someone told me about it years ago but I never started one.
> 
> Status report: I'm still studying up on fasting. Came across Isaiah 58 and I'm going to meditate on it and start a prayer journal.


I don't keep a prayer journal but at times I write my prayers in my Bible Study/devotional journal that I use in my quiet time. It's hard for me to separate the two as sometimes I may read a scripture, start journaling about it and then end up writing a prayer regarding what I read.


----------



## Loving (Jan 21, 2018)

*Day 14 Recap*
I had a bit of insomnia last night and used some of the time to read and to pray. When I fell back asleep, I had a dream where I believe God is showing me an area in my life that I need to pray about. 

On the food side, I came very close to cheating yesterday. It took a lot of willpower to resist and I kept reminding myself that my faith was more important than the fleeting pleasure of food. On to Week 3!


----------



## Laela (Jan 21, 2018)

Yep... 









Loving said:


> *Day 13 Recap*
> I was so mentally drained from my work week. Additionally in the back of my mind I keep wondering if this is worth it spiritually as I'm not seeing the breakthroughs I've been praying about. *I believe this is the devil's trick though and I have to keep strong during the remainder of the fast.* One of the things I have been praying about is consistency in my quiet time and and I'm pleased to say I have seen improvement so far.


----------



## Loving (Jan 22, 2018)

Laela said:


> Yep...


Perfect analogy. I quoted the scripture to my sister last week when I was feeling down and asked her to pray for me. Just after that, without any prompting from my part, a pastor also messaged me on FB and told me that he was praying for me. I had to thank God right there and then for my Aaron and Hur.


----------



## Loving (Jan 22, 2018)

*Day 15 Recap*
Hard to believe that this fast is almost over. I had a good day at church yesterday, in spite of battling a cold which I caught at work. I believe change is on the horizon and God is working behind the scenes on mine and my family's behalf.


----------



## Loving (Jan 23, 2018)

*Day 16 Recap*
One of the things that have come out of this is that my spiritual antennas are way up. The Holy Spirit has revealed some things to me that give me goose bumps when I think about it. One such instance happened when I was praying for DH. While praying for him, God gave me a message to give him. When I delivered the message, (I did it over the phone), DH was silent for a good 30 seconds. I felt when the word connected with his spirit.

I've always wondered what was on the other side of surrender and commitment...I think I'm getting a taste of it now.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 24, 2018)

Loving said:


> I don't keep a prayer journal but at times I write my prayers in my Bible Study/devotional journal that I use in my quiet time. It's hard for me to separate the two as sometimes I may read a scripture, start journaling about it and then end up writing a prayer regarding what I read.



This is what I was thinking of doing with my prayer journal. Right now I'm also listening to Practice of the Presence of God.


----------



## Loving (Jan 24, 2018)

*Day 17 Recap*
I had a good day at work. I had a early meeting so I spent some time in the Word and skipped the gym. I'm determined, with God's help to finish this year in a much better place spiritually, physically and emotionally. I believe this fast has laid the foundation for this to be done.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jan 24, 2018)

Glad to see that you are sticking with the fast,  OP!

What if you are already doing a version of this fast for health reasons? I have food allergies and have to watch what I eat and I already eat a lot of what is permitted on the fast. I know that one of the purposes of the fast is to cleanse the body so that you can grow closer to God. Will this aspect work if you are already eating like this?


----------



## Loving (Jan 24, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Glad to see that you are sticking with the fast,  OP!
> 
> What if you are already doing a version of this fast for health reasons? I have food allergies and have to watch what I eat and I already eat a lot of what is permitted on the fast. I know that one of the purposes of the fast is to cleanse the body so that you can grow closer to God. Will this aspect work if you are already eating like this?


If you are already eating vegan and are cutting out sugar, I've read that you could eliminate something that caters to the flesh etc. social media, entertainment, TV etc. Ultimately, I believe each individual should seek God's guidance as to what to eliminate during this fast. For me, He told me to restrict my diet (as per the Daniel Fast guidelines) as well as cut out Netflix. Hope this helps.


----------



## Loving (Jan 25, 2018)

*Day 18 Recap*
In the back of my mind, I keep wondering what's next? On Day 22, will my life be different? Has my life changed? Will others be able to detect a change? I really don't want to lose my momentum and this intimacy. I guess this is another thing to pray about.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 25, 2018)

Loving said:


> *Day 18 Recap*
> In the back of my mind, I keep wondering what's next? On Day 22, will my life be different? Has my life changed? Will others be able to detect a change? I really don't want to lose my momentum and this intimacy. I guess this is another thing to pray about.



I haven't been doing the Daniel Fast, but I have been doing my own sort of fast for almost two weeks now.  Like you, I don't want to loose any momentum.  Quite frankly, I think I won't be able to go back to the status quo.  Tuesday and much of Wednesday I was having a really difficult time,  so much so that I was seriously considering throwing in the towel.  However, yesterday evening something in me shifted and I decided to keep going. Since this shift, I have noticed that my prayers have changed.  Not that my prayers were on the wrong track before, but I'm finding that my prayers are more focused on me being the person God has designed me to be and being more confidant as I walk in my calling.  I say all that to say, while people may not be able to see the change in me right now, the change on the inside of me will soon manifest on the outside.  Maybe you will experience the same.

I appreciate you sharing your journey.  Its been a blessing.


----------



## Loving (Jan 25, 2018)

mrselle said:


> Quite frankly, I think I won't be able to go back to the status quo.


I don't think I will be able to as well. But we can't afford to be ignorant of how the devil works. The flesh will always try to lure us back to that place of complacency. We will have to be on guard and militant about preserving what we fought so hard to obtain over these past few weeks.


----------



## Loving (Jan 26, 2018)

*Day 19 Recap*
I had an awesome time at prayer meeting at church last night. We were reminded to have our own relationship with God, and not to depend on others' relationships to carry us through. I learnt this a long time ago as I used to depend on my parents' relationship with God. However there is nothing like being able to talk to God for yourself and to see him move in your own life, due to things you have personally asked him for.


----------



## Loving (Jan 27, 2018)

*Day 20 Recap*
All I can think about is how scared I was to do this and here I am almost at the end. It just goes to show that sometimes our mind is our own greatest enemy. It also proves that fear has a crippling effect and stops us from doing more and launching out further in God.

As William Carey ( the father of modern missions) said " Expect great things from God, attempt great things for God". Don't let fear hold you back from being all that God has called you to be. This is just the beginning for me and as I continue to press for more in God, I won't allow fear to hold me back.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 27, 2018)

All, I wanted to add info about a fast from wrong thinking (it's a fast from the inside out) as well in case you have never heard of it. I am doing that as well as a modified Daniel fast.
https://gregorydickow.com/fastfromwrongthinking/


----------



## Loving (Jan 28, 2018)

*Day 21 Recap*
I made it! With God's help, I completed my first Daniel Fast. I've already seen some answers to what I've been praying for. Some other things haven't physically manifested yet, but I believe that they will very very soon. I intend to keep up this intimacy level - it was so refreshing and invigorating. There is so much to attain in God. It just means giving up some of the fluff that distracts us, but its worth it in the end.

Funny enough, my pastor addressed what to do at the end of the 21 day fast/prayer in prayer meting yesterday morning. Remember a few posts back how I said it was a concern of mine? Funny how God works right? My pastor said that its easy to get caught up in the 'high' and we may start to feel a bit of pride. He said that, based on his personal experience, that's the quickest way to get back in the valley, only to have to start the climb all over again. He noted that, instead of doing this, we should pretend as if we are still in the valley. Continue to hunger and thirst after God, continue to go hard after Him. In doing so, we will always maintain the 'high'.

On the physical side, I think I'm going to limit my consumption of meat. I hardly missed it and therefore I think I can successfully eat a more plant based diet. I may start reintroducing fish in my diet this week, but I will definitely not be eating as much chicken as I used to. Now with regards to sugar....that's a whole other story, but I will take it a day and a step at a time.

To all those who lurked, liked, posted and encouraged me along the way - thank you! It was not my intention to start doing a daily post (I'm rather introverted and don't like to draw attention to myself), but I felt led to do this. Hopefully it will encourage some one later on who might be contemplating doing this fast.

Continue to walk with God and aim to attain *all* that He has for you. That's certainly my intention!


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 7, 2018)

@Loving how are you feeling post fast?


----------



## Loving (Feb 7, 2018)

@janiebaby  Honestly it has been up and down. There are days I'm on a spiritual high and then there are days like today (actually this whole week) where I've been feeling down and thinking that God has forgotten me.

I must say that my entertainment appetite has changed significantly - I gave up Netflix while I was on the fast and I'm yet to watch a show on Netflix. My prayer life has also improved - I spend more time in prayer these days and I feel like something is missing if a day passes and I have not read my Bible. On the physical side, I'm still eating more plant based meals. I haven't had any meat yet, only seafood. I'll continue to stick with this method of eating for the time being.

I'm happy that I did this fast. I definitely have no regrets.


----------



## Loving (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm gearing up to do another 21 day fast, beginning next Wednesday (I have client dinners on Monday and Tuesday, so I just decided to start clean on Wednesday). I'm glad I made this thread last year. It was refreshing to read through my little daily recaps . I'm going to try and do the same this year, and record it in this thread.

Is anyone doing the Daniel Fast this year as well?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 11, 2019)

starting today at 6:00 pm for 21 days


----------



## Loving (Jan 11, 2019)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> starting today at 6:00 pm for 21 days


That's great. I'm on Day 6. Mornings are the hardest as all I'm having is fruits and nuts. I have to keep reminding myself that my focus should not be on food but on the spiritual connection I'm seeking to strengthen.


----------

